

Coke Gets Hacked And Doesn’t Tell Anyone - hornokplease
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-11-04/coke-hacked-and-doesn-t-tell.html

======
9thsphere
I can understand why a company wouldn't want to publicize this. If consumer
data was compromised, that would have made for a much bigger issue and in
which case better to disclose and be more transparent to the public.

